# Tesla featured on tv



## KiwiCatherineJemma (Sep 5, 2012)

There was a brief segment on Friday's TV 1 Good Morning show 16 Nov 2012 Christchurch NZ. It can be seen on my Youtube channel as video number 177 (or was it 176 ?). My channel can be found by searching Youtube for "kiwicatherinejemma"


----------



## Farcry (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for posting that - good interview.


----------

